# Quick Thank you to Train Li



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

After useing a freinds Train Li Rail bender for a little while and liking it, i thought it was time to order one of my own. it came today along with a track clamp and a set of 6 train li roller stands and all i can say is wow ive never been treated so nice by a vendor before, it nice to get a product that actually works the way it was advertised/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifthe bender is fantastic quality along with the roller stands are greatalso Joanne gave me a 10% discount because i was a member of this forum it saved me 40.00 bucks cant go wrong with that...so any of you east coasters that want to see or play with one i now own mine own... Thank you Train Li for a outstanding product.. 
Nick...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice and helpful people on the phone. I use the bender for the first time recently. I spent 10 minutes setting up my 8 foot diameter curved track to recurve to 106" diameter. 

I spent 45 seconds bending the track to the exact dimension I wanted. 

Great product. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Good to hear. I plan on ordering the TL Track Bender on Monday. Should have ordered it today but too busy at work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

one of the best LS Train purchases I have made! 

cale


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for th ecomplimetns. We really like to do the best we can. This year was the first year that we attended tradeshows (one on the East and one on the West). It was a great pleasure to meet many of you in person. Hope to spend many more years with you in our hobby.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I placed my order on the 7th via the internet. Should have placed it before that weekend. I just got a v-mail from Joanne, apologizing for taking so long to get back to me. They are sold out at the Ontario Train Show and are waiting for the next shipment to arrive next week. This would have been my second weekend sitting in the backyard when I could have been laying track. That it is so popular enforces how good a product it is. Just disappointing I finally decided to go with the dual bender and now I would be lucky if I finish my layout in time for the July 4th B-B-Q. 
So, I call Train-Li and speak to Axel. I figure if if nothing else I can at least let him know how anxious I am to use his product. Well, luck is with me. He offered me his demo model, used only at the Ontario show. They will ship it today. Axel then spent time giving me tips on using the bender. Looks like I Will get my track laid in time for the 4th after all. 
Thanks Axel and Joanne!


----------

